# Spider ID?



## Radar (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey all, I've just come back from a few days up north and was wondering if anyone could help me out with an Id for this spider. Im shocking with spiders, and all I can think of is either a Whistling spider sling or a small funnel-web (funnel-webs are rare up here, but do occur quite a distance north of where this fella was found, at mossman, although its abdomen seems proportionalty too small to be a funnel web)
Random info:
-It came out of tall open wet sclerophyll forest on the western side of the paluma range, an hour north of townsville
-Was caught in a funnel trap overnight
-is roughly 30mm across atm

It's not being kept on sand, but I needed a contrasting substrate to take some reasonable (but still rubbish) photos.
Any help appreciated, thanks. 









Also....I've got a heap of cool herp pics to stick up, but do I have to resize all of them and post them here, or can I just post a link to an album on my facebook (it took about 10 minutes to upload them there, will take about 10 hours to do it here...)?


----------



## Magpie (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm fairly sure it's not a Tarrantula (whistling spider).
It looks a lot like a mouse spider.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 26, 2007)

Cant help you there Red my boy but yes post your album link


----------



## Radar (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah, I thought about mouse spiders, but its abdomen and fangs are both too small compare to the others Ive seen, But I'll look into it a bit more.


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 26, 2007)

looks like a trapdoor


----------



## Radar (Sep 26, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> looks like a trapdoor


 
Yeah, I think you're right, too. :lol:

We found a few large T's, but no juvies, so was just wondering (I havent found a T sling in alot of years, and never at this location).

Thanks for that.


----------



## spoonman (Sep 26, 2007)

its not a mouse spider. its to elongated


----------



## urodacus_au (Sep 26, 2007)

Its a boy, whatever it is. Superficially similar to animals in the genus Aname. The common name for Aname diversicolor is 'Wishbone Spider' due to the shape of the burrow they dig.

Have to dig out my Mygal book by Raven, lost it amongst all the crap when i moved house.
Jordan


----------



## Radar (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks spoonman and urodacus_au.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 26, 2007)

Definitely a trapdoor I'd say


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 26, 2007)

well it is male and its not a mouse spider
its a type of trapdoor ,they usually have small spinerets
il try to get back to you with the species im jus lookin at some refrence material


----------



## Radar (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, the only spider id stuff Ive got is so basic its useless......


----------



## digdown2001 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi,
(hey Jord, how ya going?? )
It's a mature male _Aname_ species, from the spider infra-order Mygalomorphae (trapdoors, funnel-webs and tarantulas) and the family Nemesiidae. They live in open burrows in soft soil, very common along road banks with a verticle surface in the TNQ area. Males get caught wandering often around this time of year 

Not regarded as dangerous, but be careful, we know nothing of the toxicity of the venom in these guys yet.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## sockbat (Sep 26, 2007)

*its A Scary One!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Radar (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks dig, and yeah, I don't plan on gettin bitten, he's going back where he came from next weekend.


----------



## hornet (Sep 26, 2007)

digdown2001 said:


> Hi,
> (hey Jord, how ya going?? )
> It's a mature male _Aname_ species, from the spider infra-order Mygalomorphae (trapdoors, funnel-webs and tarantulas) and the family Nemesiidae. They live in open burrows in soft soil, very common along road banks with a verticle surface in the TNQ area. Males get caught wandering often around this time of year
> 
> ...



all i knew is it was a male, not a trapdoor and a migalomorph.


----------

